# New Toy for my CRS



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

they seem to really enjoy climbing all over, in and out of this brand.
It can go up to 720p but I'm sorry about the red/brown? algae I've got. Really tough to get off.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you get that at Frank's? My guys really like it as a shelter.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jay, that's Cholla wood...I have it in all of my shrimp tanks too. They will climb all over it and eventually eat it. It is dried Cactus plant! They use it for Plecos too, some will pick at it till only the skeletal remains are left.

You pop it in the tank and it floats for a while then drops to the tank bottom, and is immediately crawled all over by both shrimps and crays/plecos etc.

After a while some will leave it alone, but I find my baby shrimplets like to play inside it more so than the adults.

I noticed Canadian Aquatics is now selling it...I got mine from the US.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can get it from many places like menagerie or eBay. Much better than dealing with Charles from Canadian Aquatics. From eBay it's pretty cheap and you can get a large amount. I also think tobalman sells it when he has some. Hong is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Frank's aquarium at kennedy and highway 7 now carries it.

mine was $5


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> they seem to really enjoy climbing all over, in and out of this brand.
> It can go up to 720p but I'm sorry about the red/brown? algae I've got. Really tough to get off.


That's a cool video 

I guess they all on it, because it's new. They like to explore new objects in a tank, even if it's a net


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My baby CRS are actually living inside the one in their tank...If I pick it up and shake it, they all fall out!  Its perfect for them, because its much thinner and smaller, so the adults can't get inside but the babies can.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*cholla cactus wood*

hello,

If anyone needs cholla cactus wood i have some for sale, im the one who sold it to crystalmeth!

Let me know

I have 4 sizes, 4-5'', 8'' and 1 ft, and 2 ft

pm for more info!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's a cool video
> 
> I guess they all on it, because it's new. They like to explore new objects in a tank, even if it's a net


try throwing your daughter's hair clip in there, it works too. No jokes.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

update

they adults pick it sometimes but all the juvies are hiding inside.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats neat! Does the wood eventually fall apart after they pick on it?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*cholla wood*



ShrimpieLove said:


> Thats neat! Does the wood eventually fall apart after they pick on it?


as with all wood, as they age they start to break down. 
i am pretty sure this wood would hold up for at least 2 years.
the crystals dont seem to damage the wood, just pick at the surface.

So yes, the wood will eventually fall apart, but years after.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> try throwing your daughter's hair clip in there, it works too. No jokes.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

You seem pretty young to have a daughter leon. 

But please dont tell me thats your girlfriend's hairclip. :O


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> You seem pretty young to have a daughter leon.
> 
> But please dont tell me thats your girlfriend's hairclip. :O


That quote was directed at igor, Read the original post again. Lol
That's not my picture


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Should I boil that?*

I just got several of that Cholla wood pieces.
Do you think I need to boil it before putting in a tank?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*yes*



igor.kanshyn said:


> I just got several of that Cholla wood pieces.
> Do you think I need to boil it before putting in a tank?


boil it first, some might not sink at first.
i boiled mine and it still took 2-3 days to sink it.


have a great day igor!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Just ordered some off Ebay... about 10, 6 inch pieces, cant wait for it to arrive .


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> boil it first, some might not sink at first.
> i boiled mine and it still took 2-3 days to sink it.
> 
> 
> have a great day igor!


Thank you. Mine are quite heavy, they sunk almost right away.
We will see how shrimps will like it


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> boil it first, some might not sink at first.
> i boiled mine and it still took 2-3 days to sink it.
> 
> 
> have a great day igor!


I heard some people will put into a bucket of water for 2-3 days before they put in their tank, so it sinks instantly.. 
To each is their own I suppose


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*cholla wood*



arktixan said:


> Just ordered some off Ebay... about 10, 6 inch pieces, cant wait for it to arrive .


or you can just get some from me. 
much faster then ebay.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

heres what I did

I put the wood in a bucket.
heated a kettle of boiling water
and dumped in.

the hot water will open the pores of the wood and make it easier/faster to sink.
Besides you should always scald wood and rocks to kill bacteria.
bacteria kills crs.

I came home about 8 hours later and the wood sunk!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i got some from katalyst way back. Love that stuff. 

The shrimpies look great! LOL @ the hair clip :3


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I heard some people will put into a bucket of water for 2-3 days before they put in their tank, so it sinks instantly..
> To each is their own I suppose


I asked about boiling because with some stuff like almond leaves, boiling kills bacteria that live on the leaves and diminishes benefit of using that leaves.
It can be the same here.

But then I decided that I didn't know people who have collected that cactus wood in Mexico or somewhere else and I didn't know that it was not contaminated by something ...
So, I just boiled my cactus wood


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I am greatly disappointed , with Canada Post on strike, I have no idea when I will receive my Toy

and some plants I ordered online.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I am greatly disappointed , with Canada Post on strike, I have no idea when I will receive my Toy
> 
> and some plants I ordered online.


That's suck. Their service is not great and prices are not low. What do they want?


----------



## bluescorpio (Mar 13, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's suck. Their service is not great and prices are not low. What do they want?


can't agree with u more


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's suck. Their service is not great and prices are not low. What do they want?


Wish I knew myself, but apparently this has been going on since Jan 2011... I tried googling it, I really haven't found much info, the latest article I saw was May 24th, 2011, Then last night I had a friend txt me, telling me they are on strike, then today I heard, they will make an announcement Thursday if they are on strike or not...

I whole hearty agree with you, Canada Post service is not the greatest at all..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*My wood*

This is my wood:



It's a little bit less 'branchy', but still very nice.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I ended up getting mine on Friday so yay! It's soaking right now. I boiled for 30min, then put into a bucket of water, half tap, half tank.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'd like some wood as i have a hungy pleco that i need to get off my plants. 

How many do you have and how much do you want for it?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*catcus wood*



Groovychild said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like some wood as i have a hungy pleco that i need to get off my plants.
> 
> How many do you have and how much do you want for it?


hello, 3.5 a piece 4-5'' big. or 5$ for 6''

I only have like 5 pieces left.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll take the 6''

I'm down by the Beaches Main and Kingston...email me your contact groovychild @ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------

